# Runny nose and flemmy cough.



## krusty (Dec 16, 2012)

I have 8 nigerian goat and two have runny noses and a flemmy cough. They eat and drink like normal, same energy as the others. They get goat mineral, alfalfa hay, lots of water, self feed soda, 1/4 cup of goat text once a day, and apple cider vinegar mixed 1/2 cup to 5 gallons of water once a week.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you taken any temps?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Some General Info from my site - 
*General Colds*
Symptoms: runny nose with clear to white snot, cough, no temperature
Treatment: Maintain a clean housing environment, well-ventilated and draft-free. Give probiotics. Do not give antibiotics when there are only cold symptoms. Antibiotics wreak havoc on the digestive system in goats.
*Symptoms of Other than Cold* - Goats can be very prone to Pneumonia. Runny nose with green snot (not cud or grass), raspy lungs, temperature
Treatment: Maintain a clean housing environment, well-ventilated and draft-free. Give probiotics. Give aromatherapy or a vaporizer with Eucalyptus, Tea Tree, Lavender, and Thyme essential oils, or Vick's Vapor Rub. Oxytetracycline (if the goat is not pregnant) *OR *Penicillin (if goat is pregnant).
*Cough* - Usually a sign of lungworms.
Treatment: Use Ivomec de-wormer.
*Sneezing* - Usually nothing to worry about. Allergies, dusty or moldy hay, or alfalfa hay may cause sneezing. Goats will also sneeze during play or to sound an alarm.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If its just a normal cold try vet rx. Its a nasal drop that is labeled for poultry but works wonders for goats. I had a snotty bottle baby that I didn't want to give a shot to unless I had too so I used the vet rx... Clearned up after a couple uses


----------



## krusty (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. The vet showed up yesterday and said it was lung infection. She gave rosemary a needle and boy did she scream, the other just got pills rammed down her throat. We have to continue with 2 pills two times a day of Baytril 50mg for 5 days.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad your vet was able to properly diagnose them. Lung infections can be bad.


----------

